# A Magazine For Preppers!



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

So I was at the supermarket yesterday and this caught my eye....a magazine for preppers! So far everything I've read in it has been very interesting. The layout is great, the articles are well written, and the photography is pretty nice. It's not loaded with tons of ads either. Its a magazine I could see myself subscribing to. Definitely worth checking out at least.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Will do, im going to google them right now.

-Anthony


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

what market?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thats awesome! American Survival Guide is back in circulation and pretty nice although its printed out only quarterly if IIRC. While its not in the same format it was before it went out of circulation its still kind of interesting. It would sure be nice if if came back in the old format and came out monthly again. I used to read it cover to cover the first day the new issue came out! I will definitely have to check this one out though for sure!


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I'll have to see if I can find it locally.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks for theheads up, it sure would be nice to have a preppers mag.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There has been one around for well over 20 years, only it's not marketed as such. It's about primitive skills, simple weapons, home made tools, mountain man skills. I've been a subscriber since the early 1990's and if I could only have one magazine that would be it.
It's not filled with puff pieces about trinkets and doo-dads, all the articles are written by readers.
There is only one like it - The Backwoodsman Magazine. Not to be confused with any of the others that have the word "backwoods" in the title.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Living Ready". Hmm. I'll have to keep my eyes open for it at Wal-Mart or the grocery store.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> . . .The Backwoodsman Magazine. . . .


Yeah, The Backwoodsman Magazine. I had a few old issues laying around in our deer camp years ago. I think I read each one a hundred times. They were very good.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

You can download the latest issue of Living Ready in a PDF. It's $1.60 to download.

Living Ready the Magazine - Prepared, Skilled, Aware - Winter 2012 Digital Issue | GunDigestStore


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

This page has some good links and info.

Survival and Preparedness: Disaster Preparedness and Survival Skills


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought this Issue when it came out....on some articles it does very little for prepping measures though. In that issue it talked about amateur radio as backup communications in "The Day the Cell Phones Died" and showed a 10,000$ plus radio and a 3000$ radio....NOT what you need as a prepper since they run on AC Mains or generators and not batteries in a SHTF situation. (They didnt even bother mentioning the fact about battery rigs are better in a dire emergency and it looked more like the author was trying to show off his rigs) They boast about wattage but a simple radio at 100 watts and 1/5 the price will talk just as far with a good antenna. A better worded more informative article could have been written just as fast and with 10 times better results to the reader in the same amount of space.


Has a few items that might come in handy for noobs though.


Defending yourself against bears...cougars and dogs with Mega pistols (Ok I guess if thats all you own but I prefer shotgun with 00 and slugs together) better range and more stopping power)

Its an ok Mag but nothing to cry about if you miss it.....dont take everything in it as FACT because there is way too much room for improvement.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

BTW I have several brand new amateur radio like these BUT! my backup stuff is all battery...Cheap 600$...1300$ range 12 volt battery stuff....If the grid goes down my 10,000$ plus rigs (Plural!) are PAPERWEIGHTS! even with a generator unless your storing many many 55 gallon drums of gasoline!....If your listening to ham bands for a week on a battery its no problem and you can recharge your battery from a generator or car in 30 minutes to an hour for another weeks worth or more of monitioring....With a generator and a 10,000$ rig its many $$$ worth of gasoline day and night.


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

Ha! I just did. Thank you.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Thats awesome! American Survival Guide is back in circulation and pretty nice although its printed out only quarterly if IIRC. While its not in the same format it was before it went out of circulation its still kind of interesting. It would sure be nice if if came back in the old format and came out monthly again. I used to read it cover to cover the first day the new issue came out! I will definitely have to check this one out though for sure!


I'll be looking for American Survival Guide too. In the meantime, I don't think you'll be disappointed in Living Ready.

*SSGT*...I read "The Day The Cell Phones Died" article and found it to be pretty informative. It gave some understanding on how and why radios work and why cellphones will most likely always fail. The Joplin Missouri tornado and New York 9/11 examples used were insightful. I never felt like the author was trying to brag about or push his 10,000 dollar radio on me (or _any_ radio for that matter) but merely pointing out how important it is to include forms of communication in your preps other than the cellphone. I also liked how he explained all the different bands (HAM, GMRS, FRS, MURS, CB). I think the main point of the article was to get the reader to realize how fragile the cellphone networks really are and to incorporate some form of two-way radio in your family's plan and I think it got that point across rather well.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

There is a good "Survivalist" magazine out there right now - exceptional really.

SURVIVALIST


----------



## -=TIECHIMAN=- (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmmm...sounds like a good idea, i'll be checking them out. Thanks!


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep, this is the real one.
Richie has been around for a long time.

Backwoodsman Magazine

I think his dad had something to do with the Whole Earth Catalog.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ozo said:


> Yep, this is the real one.
> Richie has been around for a long time.
> 
> Backwoodsman Magazine
> ...


That would be the one. Where else does one learn to reload shotgun shells with black powder, home made wads and using only a hammer and nail for tools instead of a multi-hundred dollar MEC press? Or how hobos lived during the depression?
America may have to return to that style of living before Obongo is done. And a whole lot of people would die without their modern conveniences.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Although they are quite 'uppity'....
I bet the Gaskin Farm is so far advanced these days on self-sufficiency...
Maybe the #1 group by far.

http://www.thefarm.org/


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

I forgot.....
The Foxfire Books
and Foxfire Magazine.....

Appalachian self-sufficiency.


----------



## Tuckerp229 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hopefully this is not a repeat to you all,

Another great magazine resource is "*The Backwoodsman*". They have been publishing for 30 years, and cover many self sufficiency topics and have real usable articles re-purposing products and /or building things on the cheap. One such article is turning a simple 4 stroke lawn mower into an outboard boat motor for under $50.00! Efficient gas miser motor , no pre -mixing fuel, no dumping oil and fuel mixture into the lake and very quiet.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Love it, great info


----------

